# Who makes the engine on the Ryobi Jet fan 25cc gas blower



## 6012HD (Nov 12, 2020)

Curious if anyone knows who makes the engine on the Ryobi (RY25AXB)Jet Fan 25cc blower. I heard one the other day and it sounded very clunky and very knocky and cheap sounding,maybe that was due to all the plastic housing amplifying everything,but then again,which company doesn't use all that plastic?! Thanks,6012


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 7, 2020)

Could be any number of manufacturers but it's most likely a chinese unit cloned from some other manufacturer. In a nutshell it'll be almost impossible to know what it really is unless the engine has manufacturers markings on it.


----------



## 6012HD (Dec 7, 2020)

*Thanks!*


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 5, 2021)

I take the scrap from a dealer in town. Sometimes I get good stuff that needs little work to run. I keep sell or give to friends. The brand I see the most by far is Homedepot ryobi. And most of the time the blowers and whackers look new. A long time ago they were made in Japan and then USA. They were decent quality. RedMax even made some engines for them. But that hasn’t been the case for years. Now they use clone Chinese engines that are made with with loose tolerances. That being said they are not cheap to purchase


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 22, 2021)

VIETNAM


----------

